# reliable Japanese romanization



## Nino83

Hello everybody. 

I'm studying some Japanese grammar but I don't know any hiragana/katakana/kanji character (and I don't think I'll study them, I'm interested only in grammar, in order to read and translate some manga or other simple writings). 
I use "Capture Text" and "Wiktionary". 

Sometimes I paste Japanese characters to google translate. 
I'd like to ask you if you think that google translate is good at transliterate hiragana/katakana into romaji, because it's easier and faster for me to read and analize words written in Latin letters. 

Thank you


----------



## Isperia

I tested some lines of Manga, novels and articles.
The result is not terrible, but not good. Especially for lines.

Generally, Google Translate answers rightly. I can't understand why it can pronounce "灼眼のシャナ" correctly.("灼眼" is not ordinary Japanese!)
But I found some typical errors it often makes.



We often pronounce "何で" as "Nande". It can't.
Kanjis which can be refered to as nations. Yes, "米" can mean "America". But it has many pronunciations.
And there's some kanjis it often fails.  "素うどん"(Su-udon) , "生の生姜"(Nama no Shoga) looks difficult for it. And "女子校生"(Joshi-kousei) is "Mesukosei" for some reason.
Units. The fact that "5 minutes" is "Go Hun" and "10 minutes" is "Jippun" is confusing even for learners.
And others...

 I don't recommend it.


----------



## Nino83

Isperia said:


> I don't recommend it.



So I'd better study hiragana?  

Thank you


----------



## Flaminius

I just checked a few phrases myself and its transliteration is generally reliable.  One thing I noticed is that it tranliterates おう, <ou>, into either ō or ou, even when おう is pronounced as the long O, or ō.  Most of instances of Japanese <ou> are for the long O.  The inconsistency may bother you, but you can assume for the first approximation that both ō and ou by Google are the long O.

You might want to try other apps such as Rikaichan.


----------



## Nino83

Thank you all. 
Regarding kanji, I always search their meaning and pronunciation on wiktionary. 
So it seems that it works pretty well with hiragana and katakana. 
I'll try Rikaichan too.


----------



## Flaminius

Isperia mentions that GT at times gives wrong transliteratuon.  In the cases Isperia listed, GT identified wrong words themselves.  This means it is fairy easy for you to find out something is wring from the resulting translation.

While there are a lot of books out there that teach you Japanese by transliteration, what you are trying to do is learning written Japanese texts by transliteration.  Maybe it works for your needs but I bet you are soon to succumb to the wonder of Japanese scripts, even just to short-cut the trouble of transliteration.


----------



## Nino83

Flaminius said:


> but I bet you are soon to succumb to the wonder of Japanese scripts, even just to short-cut the trouble of transliteration.



It is probable (but it can happen only with hiragana/katakana, kanji need too much time!).


----------



## Sempervirens

Nino83 said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> I'm studying some Japanese grammar but I don't know any hiragana/katakana/kanji character (and I don't think I'll study them, I'm interested only in grammar, in order to read and translate some manga or other simple writings).
> I use "Capture Text" and "Wiktionary".
> 
> Sometimes I paste Japanese characters to google translate.
> I'd like to ask you if you think that google translate is good at transliterate hiragana/katakana into romaji, because it's easier and faster for me to read and analize words written in Latin letters.
> 
> Thank you




Ciao, Nino! Che dirti? Il traduttore automatico è meglio di niente. Tuttavia se hai alcune basi di conoscenza puoi intervenire tu sulla traduzione, altrimenti ti ritrovi con  non poche sosprese lessicali!

La lingua giapponese veicola la storia plurimillenaria del Paese. Trovarvi particolarità chiaramente non traducibiili da una macchina è ormai cosa risaputa.

Parlando di storia e cultura, tanti anni fa i mesi erano quelli  lunari, di circa 29 giorni di durata. Ora, sono rimaste espressioni che presentano la stessa fisionomia se scritti con i sinogrammi, ma altra se scritti con i segni hiragana. Ti faccio un esempio.

Prendi 十月十日.  Se lo leggi  じゅがつ　とおか　_(jyugazu tooka) _È una data:_ 　_Il 10 di ottobre


Se invece lo leggi とつき　とおか　_(tozuki tooka)  È un periodo: S_ignifica 10 mesi lunari e dieci giorni, il periodo di gestazione umana.

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Sempervirens said:


> Prendi 十月十日.  Se lo leggi  じゅがつ　とおか　_(jyugazu tooka) _È una data:_ 　_Il 10 di ottobre
> Se invece lo leggi とつき　とおか　_(tozuki tooka)  È un periodo: S_ignifica 10 mesi lunari e dieci giorni, il periodo di gestazione umana.



Ciao Semper, e grazie per la risposta.  

Più che altro nel mio messaggio mi riferivo alla romanizzazione dei caratteri hiragana e katakana (che hanno sempre la stessa pronuncia, più o meno, essendo un tipo di scrittura fonetico), e da quel che sembra, google translate è abbastanza affidabile. 
Per i kanji, come il tuo esempio dimostra, è sempre meglio consultare il dizionario.


----------



## Sempervirens

Nino, dal sillabario hiragana e katakana potresti trovare qualche discrepanza con le le  lettere R e L, ma anche con i fonemi BI e VI.
Anni fa si faceva più  attenzione a trascrivere il suono VI della parola italiana (dal latino) navigatore. Oggi come oggi  ci si incaparbisce a voler a tutti i costi non far distinzione e il risultato è  che dobbiamo leggere navigatore in una maniera diversa. ナビゲーター

Come puoi vedere scomponendo le _sillabe_ ci ritroviamo per le mani un _na-bi-ghee-taa.

_Credo che per analoghi problemi di discrepanze nella traslitterazione dovremmo fare attenzione alle parole _ferraccio_ e _fellatio_, entrambe di matrice italica, la prima italiana la seconda latina. La prima viene _pericolosamente_resa pressappoco come la seconda フェラチオ.

Uomo  avvisato, mezzo salvato

Saluti


----------



## Nino83

Ahah, hai fatto degli esempi molto simpatici.


----------

